# Farm raised chicken liver



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi

I too have a real picky eater, but one thing that she loves is chicken liver. I have read that is okay but small quantities.
LaCie is over 6 months and weighs 6.5 lbs. do you all think it is okay to give her about a tablespoon mixed with her merrick kibble (1/4 c) every day. She only eats in the evening, other than a few kibble mixed with cherriose during the day.
The liver comes fresh from the farm free range chickens.

Thanks so much for being here for my maltese concerns.

Rin


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Honestly, I would do a little more research since your giving it everyday. I wouldn't if it were me give everyday in food.


----------



## chickenlivernutrition (Sep 6, 2020)

Rin said:


> Hi
> 
> I too have a real picky eater, but one thing that she loves is chicken liver. I have read that is okay but small quantities.
> LaCie is over 6 months and weighs 6.5 lbs. do you all think it is okay to give her about a tablespoon mixed with her merrick kibble (1/4 c) every day. She only eats in the evening, other than a few kibble mixed with cherriose during the day.
> ...


Chicken liver nutrition is rich is vitamins and minerals. It is only recommended to have it once or twice. Please do not keep more than twice per week for your lacie. As chicken liver disadvantages can effect it health and may be toxic for the body.


----------

